# Now THIS is a sexy picture!



## Sickofskinny (Sep 23, 2013)

BIG THANKS TO MLG FOR ALWAYS COMING THROUGH BIG TIME! 

ORDERED A MONTH SUPPLY OF 25MG D-BOL

SHIPPING WAS FAST AND PACKAGING ON POINT! 

OH YA!  THREW IN EXTRA CAPS!!!!!! 

Ok I will stop shouting now


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 23, 2013)

This should be in there section. This isn't for advertising.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 23, 2013)

I have nothing to do with Mlg so I was not aware I was advertising, just showing appreciation. my apologies.


----------



## J.thom (Sep 23, 2013)

glad that you like your products. But IMO those look like complete shit. That looks like someone just got dbol raws and HAND CAPED themselves lol (meaning not really 25mgs). I have tried Euro Pharmacies, British Dragon, and Asia Pharma. NONE of them look like that. Just give my .02



*I am not promoting WP products, but can you even compare the two products? I would rather pay up a little to know I have a much better product.
*?http://www.world-pharma.org/files/products/methanabol_british_dragon_dianabol_d-bol_BD.jpg


----------



## independent (Sep 23, 2013)

All we need is ama pimping in here and this thread will be complete.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2013)

This is a mean spirited thread...

Dear op... first mistake, dont have sexy in your title and not at least have some yoga pants or something... I think its very telling who commented on this... 
 (thats like the 4 time I have used this coffee thing, and im still now 100 percent sure what it infers)


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 23, 2013)

Next time I will have my wife holding the caps bent over cupped in both hands  I think I learned my lesson. I really can't compare the caps to other companies, but I can only hope they are really 25mg.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2013)

Sickofskinny said:


> Next time I will have my wife holding the caps bent over cupped in both hands  I think I learned my lesson. I really can't compare the caps to other companies, but I can only hope they are really 25mg.



And your back in the game... you know you could just mention the pic to your wife, I mean why wait til next time?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> And your back in the game... you know you could just mention the pic to your wife, I mean why wait til next time?



Pics of the wife or GTFO


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Pics of the wife or GTFO



OldSchool is kinda an authority around here... probably should listen to anything he saids...


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 23, 2013)

I swear that's her.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Sickofskinny said:


> I swear that's her.



And your back under the bus


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 24, 2013)

Reading material for wp's cabin boy.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/177441-capping-orals-pictoral-guide.html


----------



## J.thom (Sep 24, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Reading material for wp's cabin boy.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/177441-capping-orals-pictoral-guide.html



we get it, you like to support shitty sponsors and gear, congrats. Again, those pics that the OP posted do not look like high quality grade gear. But feel free to put w/e in your body. It's not like it would make a difference


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't support any sponsors. 
You mad?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 24, 2013)

J.thom said:


> Did I say that it's impossible? NO. I am guessing your comprehension skills are very poor or you're perhaps illiterate. I am not trying to advertise any sponsor, as I mentioned a few different ones. I just said those look like a low grade product, if you compared them to other sources. But way to be a fucking faggot and not understand anything. I bet the majority members on this board and every other board would choose a product like BD dbol or EP dbol. Grow the fuck up



low grade? how can you tell that it is low grade based on cap's. The sponsor that I use unfortunately is on on this board caps his orals and is backed by many Nationals Ranked NPC guys and some IFBB guys. I have heard great things about MLG as well and people getting great results so please tell me how you know they are a shitty sponsor? Did not realize you can test the quality of a product with a low res picture.


----------



## J.thom (Sep 24, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> low grade? how can you tell that it is low grade based on cap's. The sponsor that I use unfortunately is on on this board caps his orals and is backed by many Nationals Ranked NPC guys and some IFBB guys. I have heard great things about MLG as well and people getting great results so please tell me how you know they are a shitty sponsor? Did not realize you can test the quality of a product with a low res picture.



If you look back at my original post I did not say those things. I pointed out, and said IMO, that those caps do not appear high grade quality dbol. From my eyes, some of those caps look partially filled while some are filled more. Therefore not being all equally 25mgs. I am glad that you liked capped dbols that your friends back. I never once said capped products are bad products. Again, I just referenced those caps vs BD dbol or EP dbol.

Look at the caps in the top left of OPs pic. From my eyes, I can clearly see a large portion of the cap that has not been filled. The caps next to them look more filled.

BTW, I never bashed MLG as a sponsor, I just said those caps look poor.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 24, 2013)

J.thom said:


> HAND CAPED themselves lol (meaning not really 25mgs).


...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Im upset all this energy wasnt appled to peer pressure to the op for tit pics.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 24, 2013)

to be honest those caps looks like a shit.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 24, 2013)

I guess I will chime in, the original idea was in good spirits to simply say that I received my order from MLG in a timely manner, and that I am excited to be starting my cycle which includes the dbol I purchased from them. In J.Thoms defense some of the caps ARE partially filled, and this is why I believe I received extra caps. 


PS. Working on getting high res titty pictures from wife.


----------



## J.thom (Sep 24, 2013)

Sickofskinny said:


> I guess I will chime in, the original idea was in good spirits to simply say that I received my order from MLG in a timely manner, and that I am excited to be starting my cycle which includes the dbol I purchased from them. In J.Thoms defense some of the caps ARE partially filled, and this is why I believe I received extra caps.
> 
> 
> PS. Working on getting high res titty pictures from wife.



Cool, my intentions were never to bash you or MLG. I personally wouldn't want improperly dosed orals. If some caps have 15mgs and some have 25mgs at the end of the week there will be a substantial difference, which could possible lead to more sides. Anyway, thanks for the pics, gl w/ your cycle.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2013)

And I also feel compelled to say I have had mlg dbol that look just like these...and they were gtg.


----------



## J.thom (Sep 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> And I also feel compelled to say I have had mlg dbol that look just like these...and they were gtg.



yeah, they have a great rep on pro muscle. I would think there gear is perfectly fine.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2013)

*yeah post nice wife pic and you got wp gift  100 tabs 10mg BD,hahahah *


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 24, 2013)

How do caps look like shit? Lots of drugs are capped


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 24, 2013)

lol this thread went to shit fast.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey WP, if you wanna send me some free stuff I will send you as many pics of my wife as you'd like!!


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> lol this thread went to shit fast.



ya no kidding! i didn't mean to open a can of worms..OOPS


----------



## AnabollicA (Sep 24, 2013)

MLG's caps may be ugly but they work great. I've had terrific results from their Winny and Dbol ( the only two so far I've taken). And they always give you extra's! Just my 2 cents worth.

Oh yeah, and in for titty pics.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 24, 2013)

FINE!!!

I WILL POST A PIC OF MY WIFE'S TITTIES 



you mirin'?


----------



## independent (Sep 24, 2013)

Ill trade you 2 vials of ap tren if you let me screw your wife. Those 2 vials are the same price as a high end hooker.


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like to see if any other offers come in, I am guessing someone might do a little better than that, that's some high grade gear!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2013)

no no this is not your wife..but this girl is sexy!


----------



## Grozny (Sep 25, 2013)

or u can post a picture of your boy isnt a problem either but with WP tag on his dick or tits


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

Tone down on the flaming chaps. This isn't AG.


----------



## AnabollicA (Sep 25, 2013)

*Dem Teddies*

Yes I'm mirin' your wife and her titties....and impressed she whipped them out at the gym! 

BRB fapping to her pic
BRB joining her gym hoping to catch her baring dem teddies again 

You are now the king of Ironmagazine Forum


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Tone down on the flaming chaps. This isn't AG.



Negged for caring  and for no tren


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 27, 2013)

This thread only serves to show how how a nice pair of titties can brighten anything up! 

Have a great day brothers.


----------



## AnabollicA (Sep 27, 2013)

Damn man, very Jelly....I wish I worked out at her gym, I'd be getting free shows all the time LOL

BRB gotta spank again


----------

